# Quien/el que se pica, ajos come.



## Blower's daughter

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know an English expression with the same meaning of 'Quien se pica ajos come'?

Cheers


----------



## lily8

¿Podrías explicar qué significa?


----------



## natasha2000

Quien se pica, ajos come.
Es una frase que sirve a su autor como excusa para no disculparse. Significa que quien se enfada por un comentario, hecho por otra persona, es porque ese comentario tiene algo de cierto. Hay que reconocer que muchas veces es así, aunque, haciendo caso al dicho, al que afirma eso se le puede decir de todo (cabrón, tu madre es una zorra...) y no tiene ningún derecho a enfadarse. 

I would say there is some expression in English, where's smoke there's fire, or something like that, but wait for the natives.
Cheers


----------



## Learning

Según yo tengo entendido significa lo siguiente:
"Picarse" es sentire molesto por alguna acción o algo que te ha dicho alguien.
Por ejemplo:
A le dice a B: ¡Hay que ver que nunca vienes con tu novia! Será que no quieres que la conozcamos.
Entonces B se siente molesto con el comentario porque a lo mejor es verdad que no quiere que la conozcan.
Pues en este caso A le puede decir a B: "Quien se pica, ajos come" refiriéndose a que si se picó por el comentario que le hizo (es decir, si se sintió molesto) es porque A tenía razón.
¡Qué lío! Así lo entiendo yo. Saludos.


----------



## Blower's daughter

natasha2000 said:


> Quien se pica, ajos come.
> Es una frase que sirve a su autor como excusa para no disculparse. Significa que quien se enfada por un comentario, hecho por otra persona, es porque ese comentario tiene algo de cierto. Hay que reconocer que muchas veces es así, aunque, haciendo caso al dicho, al que afirma eso se le puede decir de todo (cabrón, tu madre es una zorra...) y no tiene ningún derecho a enfadarse. source
> 
> I would say there is some expression in English, where's smoke there's fire, or something like that, but wait for the natives.
> Cheers



Very well natasha! Are you Spanish? 
'Where's smoke there's fire' seria en español 'Cuando el río suena agua lleva' y no es lo mismo que 'El que se pica, ajos come'. La definición que das es cierta hasta .. ese comentario tiene algo de cierto. El resto no lo tengo muy claro, puesto que obviamente si te enfadas por algo que dicen es porque no es bueno lo que están diciendo, sin embargo no tienen por qué ser insultos y no implica que se pueda insultar a nadie sin límites y esa persona no pueda defenderse. Pero el principio de tu definición es muy bueno.

He mirado tu 'source', no son definiciones de esas 'frases puñeteras', jajaja me gusta el nombre, sino más bien el autor está intentando demostrar que no son ciertas, rebatirlas. Por eso el prinicipio es la definición y lo demás es lo que este autor añade para rebatir la frase.

Saludos.


----------



## ElDonoso

How about "If the shoe fits, wear it"? 
No sé si es la misma idea.


----------



## natasha2000

Blower's daughter said:


> Very well natasha! Are you Spanish?
> 'Where's smoke there's fire' seria en espanol 'Cuando el rio suena agua lleva' y no es lo mismo que 'El que se pica ajos come'. La definición que das es cierta hasta ... ese comentario tiene algo de cierto. El resto no lo tengo muy claro, puesto que obviamente si te enfadas por algo que dicen es porque no es bueno lo que estan diciendo, sin embargo no tienen porque ser insultos y no implica que se pueda insultar a nadie sin limites y esa persona no pueda defenderse. Pero el principio de tu definición es muy bueno.
> 
> Saludos.


 
La definición no es mía, puse el enlace de donde la he sacado. Y la definición no dice nada de que lo que se dice tiene que ser solo insulto, sino dice de enfadarse uno por el comentario de otro, sea cual sea el comentario (igual puede ser de color de mi pared, a ti no te gusta y dices que es hortero, y yo entiendo que la hortera soy yo, y no mi pared). Te lo repito:


> Significa que quien se enfada por un comentario, hecho por otra persona, es porque ese comentario tiene algo de cierto.


 
Y luego dice que este dicho es "puñetero" porque es de esa clase de dichos a los cuales simplemente no puedes contestar sin dar la razón al que lo dice. Mira el enlace entero ya que hay más de estos "puñeteros" y verás de que hablo. Según este dicho, dice la definición, entonces yopuedo decir al que le dice que su madre es una hija de p*** y el no tiene derecho de enfadarse, porque si se enfada, eso significa que su madre si que es una mujer algo "facilona", porque si no lo fuese, no habría razón alguna pa enfadarse.

Lo mismo dice el dicho where's smoke there's fire. donde hay humo, también hay fuego. Si te enfadas, es que lo que se te ha dicho es cierto.
Lo que yo no estoy segura es que si el dicho en inglés es exactamente así o va de otra manera. O igual hay otro dicho que es más similar a eso de picarse y comer ajos.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Me parece que _Quien se pica, ajos come_, quiere decir otra cosa. Es que si tú te llevas un disgusto o te cabreas por algo que te ha pasado o te han dicho, no haces más que empeorar tu situación, pues al contratiempo o insulto que hayas sufrido añades tu malestar. Lo contrario de "comer ajos", en este caso, sería "tomarse las cosas con filosofía".


----------



## mariposita

*Where there is smoke, there is fire* no implica que alguien se enfadó, sólo que si hay indicaciones de algún efecto (humo), normalmente se puede adivinar que es la causa (fuego).


----------



## colacao

También a mí me gustaría saber la traducción al inglés.
El significado exacto en español es el siguiente:
*"Quien se enfada por un comentario hecho por otra persona, es porque ese comentario tiene algo de cierto".*
No tiene porqué ser un comentario ofensivo; puede ser algo que te afecte, te duela o te preocupe, aunque no se metan contigo personalmente.
Por cierto, ¿alguien que pueda traducir la expresión latina,"*explicación no dada, culpa manifiesta" *al inglés?
Gracias.


----------



## mariposita

Learning said:


> Pues en este caso A le puede decir a B: "quien se pica ajos come" refiriéndose a que si se picó por el comentario que le hizo (es decir, si se sintió molesto) es porque A tenía razón.


 
En este caso, lo más literario sería decir:

*Methinks thou doth protest too much.*

Ya es una frase hecha en inglés aunque el original de Shakespeare fue así:

The lady doth protest too much, methinks. (_Hamlet)_


----------



## natasha2000

mariposita said:


> En este caso, lo más literario sería decir:
> 
> *Methinks thou doth protest too much.*
> 
> Ya es una frase hecha en inglés aunque el original de Shakespeare fue así:
> 
> The lady doth protest too much, methinks. (_Hamlet)_


 
Ay, pero Mariposita, hay algo más moderno, más actual, más..."in"? No creo que la gente vaya por allí diciendo _thou_ y _doth_ y _methinks_...


----------



## mariposita

natasha2000 said:


> Ay, pero Mariposita, hay algo más moderno, más actual, más..."in"? No creo que la gente vaya por allí diciendo _thou_ y _doth_ y _methinks_...


 
Pues sí, se dice mucho. De verdad, es una frase hecha, como muchas de Shakespeare.


----------



## natasha2000

mariposita said:


> Pues sí, se dice mucho. De verdad, es una frase hecha, como muchas de Shakespeare.


 
Pero... ¿Qué significa? 

*Methinks thou doth....*

La segunda parte la entiendo.


----------



## María Madrid

colacao said:


> ,"*explicación no dada, culpa manifiesta" *


En este enlace *(vacío en este momento, araceli, mod.)*  viene la versión que yo conocía "excusa/explicación no *pedida*...". No es que la web sea perfecta, en algunos casos simplemente explican el significado, quizá porque no haya equivalencia y también he detectado un par de gazapos, pero en general es útil para conocer el significado de algunos refranes, que a veces resultan un poco crípticos para los que no son nativos.

Respecto a los ajos, yo siempre lo he entendido como han explicado algunos foreros. Si uno se molesta por algo es porque ese hecho tiene un punto de verdad. Si no fuera verdad no tendría la capacidad de crear una reacción en nosotros. O como dice una de mis autoras favoritas "si hay respuesta emocional, hay proyección". Pero lamentablemente no soy capaz de recordar ninguna expresión similar en inglés...Saludos,


----------



## mrbilal87

Creo que tiene el mismo significado que "Let sleeping dogs lie."

Creo que otra expresión parecida en español es "Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos."


----------



## mariposita

natasha2000 said:


> Pero... ¿Qué significa?
> 
> *Methinks thou doth....*
> 
> La segunda parte la entiendo.


 
Significa: I think you protest too much. (y hay gente que lo dice así).

Puedes ver ejemplos de google aquí:

http://www.google.com/search?source...UNA:2005-44,SUNA:en&q="doth+protest+too+much"

Y unas explicaciónes buenas aquí:
http://www.goenglish.com/ProtestTooMuch.asphttp://www.bartleby.com/59/6/ladydothprot.html
http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=646636


----------



## colacao

María, thanks. I didn't know this link. It's very good!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

_He who sleeps with dogs gets up with fleas_ es el equivalente a _Quien duerme con niños, mojado se levanta_. Es decir, una acción tiene una consecuencia, y no hay que soprenderse por ella. 

_Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos _es similar, pero te advierte de no malgastar tu tiempo y cariño en quien no te lo va a agradecer, porque está en su naturaleza ser desagradecidos.

Todo eso de _When there's smoke, there's fire_, como muy bien ha traducido Blower's daughter, es _Cuando el río suena, agua lleva_.

Y definitivamente, _Quien se pica, ajos come_ quiere decir que si te enfadas, peor para ti. O sea, que no arreglas nada y encima te llevas un disgusto que sufres tú solo.


----------



## natasha2000

mariposita said:


> Significa: I think you protest too much. (y hay gente que lo dice así).
> 
> Puedes ver ejemplos de google aquí:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?source...UNA:2005-44,SUNA:en&q="doth+protest+too+much"
> 
> Y unas explicaciónes buenas aquí:
> http://www.goenglish.com/ProtestTooMuch.asp
> http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=646636


 
Hmmm.. In the absence of something more exact, then we can accept "you protest too much" as "quien se pica ajos come". According to this site you provided, it is not exactly the same. I says:




> To "*protest too much*" is to insist so strongly about something not being true that people begin to suspect maybe it is true.


 
And it is not that someone gets angry or ofended by something you say. Here's the example this page gives:



> Example: "You do like that girl, don't you?" Answer: "No! I don't! Not at all! Why do you think so?" Reply: "You *protest too much*."


 
I am protesting and negating what you say, because I am ashamed to admit what you are claming. I am NOT ofended by your words, though. And I think that in "quien se pica ajos..." the very important emphasis is put on the fact that I am ofended by what you said.

Meybe I am just thinking too much ... I don't know... 

EDIT: I did not see the last post. So, I add the explanation of Surinam del Nord which I think exposes exactly the difference:




> Y definitivamente, _Quien se pica, ajos come_ quiere decir que si te enfadas, peor para ti. O sea, que no arreglas nada y encima te llevas un disgusto que sufres tú solo.


----------



## María Madrid

mrbilal87 said:


> "He who sleeps with dogs gets up with fleas."


Quien con niños se acuesta, mojado se levanta


mrbilal87 said:


> "Let sleeping dogs lie."


Mejor no meneallo


mrbilal87 said:


> "Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos."


 
Ésta se parece un poco a la de los perros/niños incontinentes, pero más dramática en sus conclusiones, para situaciones más terribles. No sé su equivalencia en inglés, pero ninguna me parece que tenga se ajuste mucho al significado de "con quien se pica, ajos come". Las primeras aluden a las consecuencias que uno sufre por situaciones relacionadas con terceros, la de los ajos se refiere a la reacción que algo provoca en uno mismo. Por eso discrepo con la opinión de Surinam sobre este refrán (no con el resto, que veo que coincidimos, después de escribir este mensaje veo el último suyo). Este refrán no va tanto de "tómatelo con filosofía", sino de meter el dedo en la llaga, dejar claro que se ha dado en el clavo. Saludos,


----------



## Blower's daughter

Surinam del Nord said:


> _He who sleeps with dogs gets up with fleas_ es el equivalente a _Quien duerme con niños, mojado se levanta_. Es decir, una acción tiene una consecuencia, y no hay que soprenderse por ella.
> 
> _Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos _es similar, pero te advierte de no malgastar tu tiempo y cariño en quien no te lo va a agradecer, porque está en su naturaleza ser desagradecidos.
> 
> Todo eso de _When there's smoke, there's fire_, como muy bien ha traducido Blower's daughter, es _Cuando el río suena, agua lleva_.
> 
> * Y definitivamente, Quien se pica, ajos come quiere decir que si te enfadas, peor para ti. O sea, que no arreglas nada y encima te llevas un disgusto que sufres tú solo. Esto no sería ' Ajo y agua' ? ( a joderse y a aguantarse) jejeje muy parecido.*
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo con lo demas


----------



## María Madrid

No, ajo y agua viene del juego de palabras para evitar un verbo malsonante. Pero el refrán es bastante claro quien se pica (se enfada), ajos come (hay un motivo previo para que eso suceda). Es lo mismo que decir "las verdades duelen". Se refiere a la incapacidad del individuo para reconocer lo que otros ven claramente, a su capacidad de negación (en vez de admitirlo se enfada). Miro y remiro en la web y no encuentro ningún contexto en que venga el refrán en ese sentido que tú das de "pelillos a la mar". Saludos,


----------



## nelliot53

Blower's daughter said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know an English expression with the same meaning of 'Quien se pica ajos come'?
> 
> Cheers


 
Greetings!

Is the phrase "having a chip on your shoulder" (about something)-
in any way related to the one being discussed in this thread?

Or shall we start a new thread?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Blower's daughter

ElDonoso said:


> How about "If the shoe fits, wear it"?
> No sé si es la misma idea.



I don't reckon it is the same idea. And I can't think of any Spanish expression for 'if the shoe fits, wear it'.
Thanks for your try anyway


----------



## Blower's daughter

nelliot53 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Is the phrase "having a chip on your shoulder" (about something)-
> in any way related to the one being discussed in this thread?
> 
> Or shall we start a new thread?
> 
> Thanks for your answers.



Wow another one! this is getting very interesting, thanks a lot guys I am having a very good time reading your posts.
 I don't think 'having a chip on your shoulder' is similar to 'quien se pica ajos come', as far as I get 'having a chip on your shoulder' means something like to be ready to fight back at all times. Am I right? 

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Blower's daughter said:


> 'if the shoe fits, wear it'.


A quien Dios se la dé, San Pedro se la bendiga... kind of, Saludos,


----------



## Blower's daughter

María Madrid said:


> A quien Dios se la dé, San Pedro se la bendiga... kind of, Saludos,



¿De verdad? gracias,  no me parecen muy relacionadas, pero si me lo dices me lo creo.


----------



## María Madrid

Dije kind of... me parece que los refranes nos lo sabemos muy diferentes, ¿cómo interpretas tú esos dos refranes? Saludos,


----------



## Blower's daughter

María Madrid said:


> Dije kind of... me parece que los refranes nos lo sabemos muy diferentes, ¿cómo interpretas tú esos dos refranes? Saludos,



'A quien Dios se la de, San Pedro se la bendiga' para mi significa que si alguien superior te ha concedido algo, que asi sea' sin discusión. Un poquito dificil este eh? 

'If the shoe fits, wear it' para mi no tiene mucho sentido jeje ya que soy espanola, pero bueno mi intento es ' Si algo te viene bien, usalo, no lo cambies' ,If something works why change it. Creo que había un refrán especial para este tambien  ayayay.


----------



## AoH

Blower's daughter said:


> 'A quien Dios se la de, San Pedro se la bendiga' para mi significa que si alguien superior te ha concedido algo, que asi sea' sin discusión. Un poquito dificil este eh?



Especialmente porque tiene una connotacion adicional: si el superior te ha concedido / ordenado / otorgado , los intermedios entre ese superior y tu (los 'San Pedros') asienten y tragan con las consecuencias aunque no estén de acuerdo.


----------



## anouka88

hello everybody!

"quien se pica ajos come" significa que si te molesta un comentario te jodes. Es decir, que si te has molestado es porque es cierto ..el comentario normalmente es para hacer la puñeta, jeje.
algo como esto que en encontrado en otro thread:  "you don't get your knickers in a twist about something without having a good [previously existing] reason for them to get twisted".

Saludos


----------



## Blower's daughter

AoH said:


> Especialmente porque tiene una connotacion adicional: si el superior te ha concedido / ordenado / otorgado , los intermedios entre ese superior y tu (los 'San Pedros') asienten y tragan con las consecuencias aunque no estén de acuerdo.



Muy bueno, no había caído en lo de los intermediarios. jeje


----------



## Blower's daughter

anouka88 said:


> hello everybody!
> 
> "quien se pica ajos come" significa que si te molesta un comentario te jodes. Es decir, que si te has molestado es porque es cierto ..el comentario normalmente es para hacer la puñeta, jeje.
> algo como esto que en encontrado en otro thread:  "you don't get your knickers in a twist about something without having a good [previously existing] reason for them to get twisted".
> 
> Saludos




I have looked up 'don't get your knickers in a twist' and it means 'No te pongas nervioso!'. Then we have, no te pongas nervioso sobre algo si no tienes un buen motivo para ponerte nervioso. <---- I reckon this one is more like a good advice. 'Quien se pica ajos come' It is said for one person to hurt another one in an indirect way????

What do you reckon?


----------



## anouka88

I got something from a friend, he told me that 
"it hit a raw nerve" is very similar to " quien se pica ajos come" but maybe there is some quote better than this, if i get one better i'll tell you


----------



## loladamore

Blower's daughter said:


> I can't think of any Spanish expression for 'if the shoe fits, wear it'.


 
Si te queda el saco, póntelo.


----------



## Blower's daughter

loladamore said:


> Si te queda el saco, póntelo.


Pero esto es como una traducción directa, no? A lo que me refería es que no tenemos un refrán similar que exprese eso. Gracias por tu participación


----------



## loladamore

Blower's daughter said:


> Pero esto es como una traducción directa, no? A lo que me refería es que no tenemos un refrán similar que exprese eso. Gracias por tu participación


 
'Si te queda el saco, póntelo' es una frase que se usa mucho aquí y que quiere decir lo mismo que el dicho 'If the shoe fits, wear it' en inglés. Es posible que una versión surgió de la otra; desconozco su origen. Ambas se usan en el mismo sentido: 

A hace un comentario potencialmente ofensivo y B se siente aludido y ofendido, y reclama. A le dice: "Si te queda el saco.../if the shoe fits..." para hacer entender que no hablaba de B, pero si B se identifica, pues, allá él.

Y de los ajos - ¿quiere decir lo mismo que *él que se enoja pierde*?


----------



## Blower's daughter

loladamore said:


> 'Si te queda el saco, póntelo' es una frase que se usa mucho aquí y que quiere decir lo mismo que el dicho 'If the shoe fits, wear it' en inglés. Es posible que una versión surgió de la otra; desconozco su origen. Ambas se usan en el mismo sentido:
> 
> Alguien hace un comentario y otra persona se siente aludida y ofendida, y reclama. La primera persona le dice: "Si te queda el saco.../if the shoe fits...".
> 
> Y de los ajos - ¿quiere decir lo mismo que *él que se enoja pierde*?



Pues si que le encuentro mucho sentido a lo que dices sobre el saco hehehe  en Espana no lo utilizamos nunca.
Lo de los ajos, es que si alguien te dice una cosa y tu te ofendes es porque es verdad lo que esa persona ha dicho. Asi que si 'te picas' = te enfadas, te comes los ajos ( te fastidias) porque sabes que es verdad. Conoces una expresión similar en Inglés?

Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## loladamore

Encontré este hilo que incluso tiene un vínculo a otro hilo. A ver que opinan.

Saludos.


----------



## losher

Y tenemos un ganador. Mi diccionario (Oxford Spanish) esta de acuerdo con *ElDonoso.* Dice que "el que se pica, ajos come" traduce como "if the cap fits, wear it.".

Saludos, 

Losher


----------



## Blower's daughter

YESSSS WE FOUND IT!!!
After 40 post we all found that 'quien se pica ajos come' is 'If the shoe fits, wear it'

Thanks a lot to everybody


----------



## cirrus

Si me permiten incordiar "if the cap fits, wear it" no lo capta del todo.  It doesn't have the same emotional sting or the anger.  

Somewhere further back in the thread someone raised the possibility of it being closer to having a chip on your shoulder, this means you get irritated by something because there is something about it you find you can't accept.  If you are challenged about it you get angry and accuse them of having the problem, when in fact you are the person with the problem.


----------



## María Madrid

Blower's daughter said:


> 'A quien Dios se la de, San Pedro se la bendiga' para mi significa que si alguien superior te ha concedido algo, que asi sea' sin discusión. Un poquito dificil este eh?
> 
> 'If the shoe fits, wear it' para mi no tiene mucho sentido jeje ya que soy espanola, pero bueno mi intento es ' Si algo te viene bien, usalo, no lo cambies' ,If something works why change it. Creo que había un refrán especial para este tambien  ayayay.


 
Ahora te entiendo. Yo no asocio necesariamente "A quien Dios se la dé..." con la intercesión de un ser superior, simplemente lo interpreto como una expresión de que hay algo que se ha conseguido, está disponible disponible, etc, y por lo tanto no hay ningún inconveniente en hacer uso de ello o disfrutarlo. Saludos,


----------



## Blower's daughter

cirrus said:


> Si me permiten incordiar "if the cap fits, wear it" no lo capta del todo.  It doesn't have the same emotional sting or the anger.
> 
> Somewhere further back in the thread someone raised the possibility of it being closer to having a chip on your shoulder, this means you get irritated by something because there is something about it you find you can't accept.  If you are challenged about it you get angry and accuse them of having the problem, when in fact you are the person with the problem.



Yes, this one sounds good to me. But how would you express it? Could you give me an example?
My try:

We are having a meeting at work and the boss says: Someone of you guys are not performing, you are not doing your job properly blah,blah, blah.... and then one of the members of the team gets upset about it and start complaining about it. Can I tell him/her '*you have a chip on your shoulder*'?
Because in this situation I could perfectly say 'Quien se pica ajos come'. If you get irritated is because you have the problem, otherwise you wouldn't get upset because it wouldn't bother you.

Thanks


----------



## Juliomelecio

Blower's daughter said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know an English expression with the same meaning of 'Quien se pica ajos come'?
> 
> Cheers


Hola. ¿de donde tomaste esa expresión?. Literalmente, cuando alguien dice que le pica la boca... es porque comió picante, y el picante es el chile (Mexico), en Vzla decimos *ají. *Por lo tanto, nuestra expresión es "el que se pica es porque ají come". Yo no conozco que a alquien le pique la boca porque comió ajo. Por lo tanto yo asumo que tal vez tomaste mal esa palabra.
Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Creo que habla de picar ajo. No de comer ajo y que le pique la boca.


----------



## cirrus

Blower's daughter said:


> Yes, this one sounds good to me. But how would you express it? Could you give me an example?
> My try:
> 
> We are having a meeting at work and the boss says: Someone of you guys are not performing, you are not doing your job properly blah,blah, blah.... and then one of the members of the team gets upset about it and start complaining about it. Can I tell him/her '*you have a chip on your shoulder*'?
> Because in this situation I could perfectly say 'Quien se pica ajos come'. If you get irritated is because you have the problem, otherwise you wouldn't get upset because it wouldn't bother you.
> 
> Thanks



That's exactly how you would say it.  It is more often used to describe a third party because if you tell someone they have a chip on their shoulder chances are they would deny it and then start arguing.  

A classic example would be someone who finds out you have just come back from a couple of weeks in Catalunya and starts criticising you as though you were responsible for Carod Rovira.


----------



## María Madrid

Juliomelecio said:


> Hola. ¿de donde tomaste esa expresión?. Literalmente, cuando alguien dice que le pica la boca... es porque comió picante, y el picante es el chile (Mexico), en Vzla decimos *ají. *Por lo tanto, nuestra expresión es "el que se pica es porque ají come". Yo no conozco que a alquien le pique la boca porque comió ajo. Por lo tanto yo asumo que tal vez tomaste mal esa palabra.
> Saludos.


 
La expresión es perfectamente correcta y común en España, donde al ají o chile lo llamamos guindillla (un nombre genérico para la familia de pimientos pequeños y picantes). La expresión tampoco va de picar ajos, en el sentido de trocearlo finamente. Es un juego de palabras con dos acepciones de picar: enfadarse y sentir el sabor picante. 

Y si no consideras que el ajo pique, te aseguro que yo sí, aunque supongo que comparado con los chiles, que aquí no tomamos en tanta abundancia, debe de sentirse casi dulce. Saludos,


----------



## Sallyb36

it's something like "The truth hurts"
We don't really say thou doth protest too much anymore.  It's not common.
There's probably some other phrase but I can't think of it at the moment.

We do say "if you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen" to mean that if you don't like something then change it.


----------



## Sines

Para mí, la expresión _Quien se pica, ajos come_ tiene el siguiente significado:

_Si has hecho algo que no está bien y te sientes molesto, jódete y no te quejes; es algo tenías que haber tenido en cuenta antes de hacerlo porque ya conocías las consecuencias._

(Antes de comer un ajo, sabes que si te lo comes, te resultará desagradable. Así que si te lo comes y te pica, no te quejes, puesto que es algo que ya sabías de antemano)


----------



## mariposita

Sines said:


> _Si has hecho algo que no está bien y te sientes molesto, jódete y no te quejes; es algo tenías que haber tenido en cuenta antes de hacerlo porque ya conocías las consecuencias._


 
En este caso diría: *you made your bed, now lie in it.*


----------



## Sines

mariposita said:


> En este caso diría: *you made your bed, now lie in it.*


 

 


Sí, creo que ésa es la expresión correcta, al menos según mi punto de vista.

_Quien se pica, ajos come_ se diría también de la siguiente forma:

_Quien se siente con picores, es porque ha comido ajos_ 

para que resultase más claro.

En español *picar* no es sólo el hecho que te produce una sensación incómoda en lo físico (un sabor desagradable, ganas de rascarte, un mosquito que te pica...) sino que se usa muchísimo cuando alguien se siente molesto o incómodo en lo psicológico.

Ejemplo:

_Se picó porque le dijeron que era calvo --> Se molestó mucho porque le dijeron que era calvo._


El refrán _Quien se pica, ajos come_ extrapola la incomodidad física del picor del ajo en la garganta, a la incomodidad psicológica, en este caso, la de haber hecho algo con un resultado perjudicial a sabiendas de que había muchas probabilidades de que eso ocurriera.


----------



## María Madrid

Sines: Personalmente lo he oído siempre en contextos justo al revés que tú. Tú destacas la desagradable *consecuencia* que hay que asumir de un acto mal hecho a sabiendas. Supongo que será por zonas, porque tal y como lo conozco yo, lo que se destaca es que hay una *causa*: te molestas (te picas) porque hay una causa a ese malestar, no reconocida, pero verdadera en el sentido de que la reacción que muestras es la prueba. Saludos.


----------



## Sines

María, creo que en el fondo es lo mismo. Es un juego causa-consecuencia, digamos que el peso puede fluir de un lado a otro. Algunos le darán más énfasis a la causa y otros a la consecuencia.

Más que de la localización geográfica, creo que depende del contexto, del tono y, sobretodo, de como se lo tome cada uno. Algunos verán en la causa el problema, y otros lo verán en la consecuencia.

Para mí, como ya dije, es un "aguántate con lo que has hecho" porque en los contextos que me han venido a la mente tenía más peso 
la desagrable consecuencia que el hecho en sí de que hubiese una causa. 
Por eso creo que _you made your bed, now lie in it_podría ser una buena traducción para nuestro castizo refrán. 

Saludiños desde la esquina de arriba ;-)


----------



## Sines

Enlazando con lo que dije antes, imagina el siguiente contexto:

Ana le pone los cuernos a su novio Juan, pero no se lo dice ni a él ni a nadie.

Posteriormente, en una conversación entre Ana y sus amigas, sale el tema de los cuernos, y todas llegan a la conclusión de que es algo malo y que rompe las parejas. A lo largo de la conversación, Ana se siente incómoda y acalorada, lógicamente. Una amiga del grupo se da cuenta, y le comenta sarcásticamente:

_-Pareces incómoda, Ana. Quien se pica, ajos come...¿tienes algo que contarnos? _

Aquí la amiga da por hecho con ironía que Ana se ha metido en un lío, es decir, que ha hecho algo malo a sabiendas de que podría serlo.

No está claro si Ana lo reconocerá ante sus amigas o no, depende de ella. Lo que tampoco está claro es por lo que se estaba sintiendo incómoda, si porque esta conversación le ha recordado la *causa* de un problema que tiene (haber puesto los cuernos), o por el contrario, si la conversación le ha hecho recordar las *consecuencias* de su problema (su relación se puede romper). Probablemente, una mezcla de ambas. 

En este contexto, parece que quien lo dice está más interesada en saber lo que pasa (causa) que en lo que pueda ocurrir después (consecuencia) Sin embargo, quien lo recibe puede estar pensando justo en lo contrario. O no.

Lo que si es cierto es que, aceptando la hipótesis de que su relación era monógama, ella sabía (como todo el mundo sabe) que si le ponía los cuernos a su novio se metería en un problema que luego le haría sentir incómoda, independientemente de cómo lo resolviera.

Por tanto, creo que el peso puede recaer en la causa o en la consecuencia, dependiendo de cómo se lo tome la persona a la que se le aplique el refrán, pero lo que sí es cierto es que la persona ya sabía de antemano que iba a meterse en una situación complicada.

(Se nota que hoy no tengo mucho curro en la oficina, eh?)


----------



## María Madrid

Sines said:


> Enlazando con lo que dije antes, imagina el siguiente contexto:
> 
> Ana le pone los cuernos a su novio Juan, pero no se lo dice ni a él ni a nadie.
> 
> Posteriormente, en una conversación entre Ana y sus amigas, sale el tema de los cuernos, y todas llegan a la conclusión de que es algo malo y que rompe las parejas. A lo largo de la conversación, Ana se siente incómoda y acalorada, lógicmanete. Una amiga del grupo se da cuenta, y le comenta sarcásticamente:
> 
> _-Pareces incómoda, Ana. Quien se pica, ajos come...¿tienes algo que contarnos? _
> 
> Aquí la amiga da por hecho con ironía de Ana se ha metido en un lío, es decir, que ha hecho algo malo a sabiendas de que podría serlo.


 
Sí, te entiendo perfectamente, Sines. 

Yo no lo he oído nunca para situaciones así, sino más cercano al espíritu de "Truth hurts" que ha comentado alguien antes. Picarse significa tener una respuesta de enfado, exageradamente fuerte, saltar con una cierta agresividad, por eso no lo encajo con la idea de que alguien esté simplemente incómodo. Mi experiencia del uso de ese giro sería más bien como respuesta a la actitud enojada o irritada de alguien ante una recriminación o sugerencia de algo por parte de otra persona y que la primera no reconoce (o no quiere reconocer) como algo en lo que tenga que ver. Y eso es esa reacción desproporcionada lo que hace sospechar que se ha dado en el clavo. 

De todas formas, por mi relación con un compañero gallego que tengo en la oficina, me voy dando cuenta cada vez más de lo diferentes que son los giros en el norte en relación con el castellano al que estoy acostumbrada yo desde la infancia (Madrid, Andalucía y Mallorca). Saludos,


----------



## mariposita

Algunas aclaraciones desde el lado angloparlante.

*(Sometimes) the truth hurts*
Hay una realidad negativa que deberías reconocer (pero no quieres admitirlo y, por eso, duele).

*You (doth) protest too much.*
Tu negación de algo es tan fuerte que resulta sospechoso.

*You made your bed, now lie in it.*
Te metiste en este lío, ahora tienes que aguantarlo/aceptarlo/intentar a superarlo.

*If the shoe fits, wear it.*
Si la situación, tal como es, se aplica a ti, tienes que reconocerlo.

*If you lie with dogs, you get up with fleas.*
Si haces tal cosa (supuestamente desaconsejable), te va a pasar tal otra (negativa).


----------



## Sines

María Madrid said:


> Sí, te entiendo perfectamente, Sines.
> 
> De todas formas, por mi relación con un compañero gallego que tengo en la oficina, me voy dando cuenta cada vez más de lo diferentes que son los giros en el norte en relación con el castellano al que estoy acostumbrada yo desde la infancia (Madrid, Andalucía y Mallorca). Saludos,


 
Ya sabes que ni subimos ni bajamos la escalera. Ni causa ni consecuencia.


----------



## Blower's daughter

Sines said:


> Para mí, la expresión _Quien se pica, ajos come_ tiene el siguiente significado:
> 
> _Si has hecho algo que no está bien y te sientes molesto, jódete y no te quejes; es algo tenías que haber tenido en cuenta antes de hacerlo porque ya conocías las consecuencias._
> 
> (Antes de comer un ajo, sabes que si te lo comes, te resultará desagradable. Así que si te lo comes y te pica, no te quejes, puesto que es algo que ya sabías de antemano)


  Para mi a lo que tu te refieres es a 'ajo y agua' 'a joderse y aguantarse'


----------



## pickypuck

María Madrid said:


> Sí, te entiendo perfectamente, Sines.
> 
> Yo no lo he oído nunca para situaciones así, sino más cercano al espíritu de "Truth hurts" que ha comentado alguien antes. Picarse significa tener una respuesta de enfado, exageradamente fuerte, saltar con una cierta agresividad, por eso no lo encajo con la idea de que alguien esté simplemente incómodo. Mi experiencia del uso de ese giro sería más bien como respuesta a la actitud enojada o irritada de alguien ante una recriminación o sugerencia de algo por parte de otra persona y que la primera no reconoce (o no quiere reconocer) como algo en lo que tenga que ver. Y eso es esa reacción desproporcionada lo que hace sospechar que se ha dado en el clavo.
> 
> De todas formas, por mi relación con un compañero gallego que tengo en la oficina, me voy dando cuenta cada vez más de lo diferentes que son los giros en el norte en relación con el castellano al que estoy acostumbrada yo desde la infancia (Madrid, Andalucía y Mallorca). Saludos,


 
Sí, yo también lo entiendo como dices. Hablando de cuernos  pues si por ejemplo unos amigos empiezan a poner como un verdadero trapo a los que los ponen y uno de los amigos de pronto se enfada y empieza a hacer una defensa furibunda de los susodichos... podría decírsele, oye, que quien se pica, ajos come ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## Sines

En el ejemplo que puse antes al final, la tal Ana acaba contándoles a sus amigas lo de los cuernos y llora y se siente super mal etc

Si al día siguiente las amigas hablan sobre el tema y una dice, "_Jo, pobre Ana, debe de estar pasándolo fatal._.." otra amiga puede decir, "_Oye chica, quien se pica, ajos come",_ con el significado de "que no me llore ni se sienta súper mal ahora porque sabía bien donde se metía"


----------



## pickypuck

Sines said:


> En el ejemplo que puse antes al final, la tal Ana acaba contándoles a sus amigas lo de los cuernos y llora y se siente super mal etc
> 
> Si al día siguiente las amigas hablan sobre el tema y una dice, "_Jo, pobre Ana, debe de estar pasándolo fatal._.." otra amiga puede decir, "_Oye chica, quien se pica, ajos come",_ con el significado de "que no me llore ni se sienta súper mal ahora porque sabía bien donde se metía"


 
Yo ahí diría "a lo hecho, pecho"  

¡Olé!


----------



## cirrus

Y no ¿el que con niños duerme, amenece mojado?


----------



## pickypuck

cirrus said:


> Y no ¿el que con niños duerme, amenece mojado?


 
En mi opinión, excelente elección  

¡Olé!


----------



## María Madrid

Sines said:


> En el ejemplo que puse antes al final, la tal Ana acaba contándoles a sus amigas lo de los cuernos y llora y se siente super mal etc
> 
> Si al día siguiente las amigas hablan sobre el tema y una dice, "_Jo, pobre Ana, debe de estar pasándolo fatal._.." otra amiga puede decir, "_Oye chica, quien se pica, ajos come",_ con el significado de "que no me llore ni se sienta súper mal ahora porque sabía bien donde se metía"


 
Coincido con Pickypuck y Cirrus, aunque esta última sugerencia (quien con niños se acuesta...) puede implicar la interacción, previsiblemente arriesgada, con una segunda persona, mientras que la primera (a lo hecho, pecho) habla sólo de tener que asumir las consecuencias de los actos propios. 

En todo caso son dos maneras de decir, aunque no es exactamente un refrán, "habértelo pensado antes". Saludos,


----------



## Sines

_A lo hecho, pecho_ no implica que supieras a priori que te podría salir mal el asunto.


----------



## María Madrid

Ni lo implica, ni lo excluye. Tampoco lo indica quien se pica ajos come, según lo entendemos algunos de nosotros. Saludos,


----------



## Sines

María Madrid said:


> Ni lo implica, ni lo excluye. Tampoco lo indica quien se pica ajos come, según lo entendemos algunos de nosotros. Saludos,


 
¿Si te comes un ajo esperas que sepa dulce? No, al contrario: ya supones que te puede picar o no, pero que nunca te sabrá de otra manera.


----------



## María Madrid

Sines, personalmente yo ya no sé a dónde quieres llegar. Entiendo que tú le das otro significado al dicho, pero ya se ha explicado que varios de nosotros hemos oído esa expresión no relacionada con una consecuencia previsible a partir de una causa previa, como lo entiendes tú, sino que de una acción real se deduce una posible causa oculta previa. 

Es decir, tú lo entiendes como un proceso que avanza en el tiempo, pero yo justo lo contrario. Este mensaje tuyo sigue la lógica de tu planteamiento, pero ya queda claro que no la comparto, por tanto tampoco tiene mucho sentido añadir matices que interpretas tú a partir de un significado diferente al que yo he aprendido. Saludos y buen finde, me espera la playita!!! Y si a alguien le molesta que me vaya a la playa... quien se pica, ajos come!


----------



## pickypuck

En la expresión el verbo lo entendemos como enfadarse, tener una reacción airada frente a un comentario, etc., no como picar, en el sentido de irritar el paladar, la piel, etc. Si fuera así, la frase en mi opinión tendría que ser "quien tiene picor, ajos come", "quien se rasca, ajos come", "a quien le pican los ajos, es que se los come", etc., ya que el verbo picar con estas acepciones no puede ser pronominal. No pica uno a sí mismo (yo me pico, él se pica), sino que algo es lo que te produce el picor  

¡Olé!


----------



## Julkio

Hello,

Can any one help me translating "El que se pica, ajos come"?


This is a kind of spanish saying used when you say something, not pretending to offend and anyone get offended, and there is little evidence about why the other guy get offended, so if he answer you in a very rude way, you can say that. Something like "If you got offended, it was because of something". But, Are there any saying in English for that?

Thanks y'all.


----------



## señorita K

I think we say in english " Don't look a gift horse in the mouth"


----------



## Mate

Julkio, esa frase ya fue tratada aquí.


----------



## Julkio

Wow awsome mateamargo.
Señorita K, as far as I undestood your option, it seems somehow a way to apologize, saying that you didn't pretend to offend. But the Spanish saying you would use it if you think that the other guy overreacted, and you don't want to apologize but make the other to apologize.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Julkio, it is 'Awesome', not 'awsome'  

Cheers.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Julkio said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can any one help me translating "El que se pica, ajos come"?
> 
> 
> This is a kind of spanish saying used when you say something, not pretending to offend and anyone get offended, and there is little evidence about why the other guy get offended, so if he answer you in a very rude way, you can say that. Something like "If you got offended, it was because of something". But, Are there any saying in English for that?
> 
> Thanks y'all.


You have well understood the saying.

_*picarse*_ is to get irked, itchy, resented, slightly offended or upset.

_*comerse el ajo = to swallow your*_ _*deception without saying a word*_ (at least in some countries, colloquially)

Somebody may help you with an English equivalent.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Tanto ruido para nada, al final cual seria el equivalente???


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Alguien sabria el dicho equivalente al espanol, " quien se pica ajos come" se usa para decir que cuando alguien se pica, enfada porque le dices algo, es porque en realidad lo que dices es cierto y le duele. Es como dar en el clavo, pero no es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Wamba

*If the cap fits, wear it.*

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/If+the+cap+fits


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Creo que no es exactamente lo mismo. Lo siento.


----------



## Chris K

In the US it would probably be "if the *shoe* fits, wear it." But I suspect that in this case we'd more likely to say "the truth hurts."


----------



## jeterinmicipen

The truth hurts is what it means, " if the shoe fits, wear it" ?? does is it mean the truth hurts"


----------



## hawk68

Could someone translate just the "ajos come" part?


----------



## jeterinmicipen

well , If I had to use the same idea in English I would say, If you get angry, is because what I say is true. Literally  "he who gets angry, eats garlic."


----------



## sna

"quien se pica, ajos come" --> "quien se pica, ajos está comiendo" --> "quien se pica es porque come ajos"
jeterinmicipen, no creo que el sentido de picar de esta frase sea enfadarse sino que los ajos pican, el sabor.
No es un sentido literal evidentemente.

Es como ya ha explicado jeterinmicipen se usa en el sentido de:
Si se dice algo y le duele a alguien será que es cierto


----------



## hawk68

para mi, ajo es delicioso!


----------



## jeterinmicipen

JAJAJAJA, por cierto que es delicioso, pero el refran goes like that! Y viene a ser un juego de palabras porque el ajo normalmente pica. Entiendes ahora.


----------



## Chris K

jeterinmicipen said:


> The truth hurts is what it means, " if the shoe fits, wear it" ?? does is it mean the truth hurts"



Not exactly, no, although they are similar. 

You would say "the truth hurts" to or about someone who was annoyed because you said something negative about him (to his face) that in fact was true. You would say "if the shoe fits wear it" to someone who was _loudly complaining_ about what you had said to him, even though what you said was clearly correct. 

It's just a very slight difference in emphasis.


----------



## Moritzchen

We've been here before:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=216868
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=303200
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=601994


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Ya pero las respuestas eran tan malas, que no me convencian en absoluto.


----------



## Tania Madrid

In Russia, the phrase "Jupiter, you are angry, therefore you are not right" is used widely (although with social level limits). Is it also used by English native speakers?


----------



## PANDORA555

viene a ser "el que calla, otorga"


----------



## Mate

PANDORA555 said:


> viene a ser "el que calla, otorga"


Creo que eso es otro refrán: _Silence means assent_.

Aquí podés ver otros hilos en los que se discutió ese tema (que no es el tema de este hilo):

El que calla otorga
quien calla otorga
Quien calla, otorga

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=calla+otorga


----------



## PANDORA555

Me refiero a un aspecto semántico, ya sé que es otro refrán.


----------



## Nodens2k

Dejando a un lado las interpretaciones personales, los refranes tienen significados muy concretos, recogidos todos en un libro llamado "refranero español". Desgraciadamente, no existe una versión online de este libro (hasta donde yo sé).

Citando
www dot 1de3 dot com / refranes / 5084 / el-que-se-pica-ajos-come_El que se pica, ajos come_, es un refrán que nos advierte que el que, por susceptible, se ofende o resiente por lo que oye, es porque tiene motivos para darse por aludido.
 Así, se dice cuando alguien se muestra en exceso susceptible o se siente directamente aludido por nuestras palabras. Si se molesta por algo será.​Por lo tanto, se utiliza para dar una respuesta mordaz cuando alguien muestra una reacción exagerada a un comentario tuyo, ya sea de rabia u ofensa. El detalle principal es que el que dice esta frase no tiene que saber necesariamente si la otra persona tiene motivos para enfadarse o no. Habitualmente hay una pregunta implícita "¿porqué te molesta tanto?"

De todas las respuestas que he visto hasta ahora, creo que la que más se acerca es "I think I hit a raw nerve", pero no sé si tendría el status de refrán.

En el caso de "If the shoe fits, wear it", se asume que todo el mundo está enterado de la situación y de cómo se ha llegado a ella. En el caso de "quién se pica ajos come" podríamos estar hablando de un secreto a voces, pero casi nunca de algo reconocido abiertamente.

----

Leaving personal interpretations apart, all spanish proverbs have a very specific meaning, collected in an ancient book "refranero español". Unfortunately, AFAIK there is no online version of this book.

Citing
www dot 1de3 dot com / refranes / 5084 / el-que-se-pica-ajos-come_Quien se pica ajos come_ is a proverb that warns us that anybody who feels offended or resented because of what they hear, usually has a reason for it.
So, it is used when somebody gets excesively upset by our words. If they gets upset, there must be a reason behind.​So, it is generally used for giving a biting answer to somebody showing an exaggerated reaction to some comment from you. The main detail is that you don't necessarily need to know whether the other person has a reason for its reaction or not. There's usually an implicit question: "why are you getting so upset?".

Of all the given answers, I think the most appropriate would be "I think I hit a raw nerve", but I don't know if it has the status of proverb.

When you say "if the shoe fits, wear it", it is assumed that everybody is aware of the situation and how things got to that point. This is not always the case with "quien se pica ajos come", where we could be referring to something that has never been admitted.

Hope it helps


----------



## ExxonValdez

_Quien se pica, ajos come_, es un refrán que nos advierte que quien, por susceptible, se ofende o resiente por lo que oye, es porque tiene motivos para darse por aludido.
Se dice cuando alguien se muestra en exceso susceptible o se siente directamente aludido por nuestras palabras. Si se molesta por algo será.

La expresión viene del concepto de que, cuando se comen ajos crudos en exceso, éstos pican en la boca. Es decir: "Si te pica la boca, es porque has comido muchos ajos"... Que equivaldría a "Si te ofenden mis palabras, es porque has hecho exactamente eso que yo estoy diciendo"

If you feel an offense here, it's because there's a reason for that.


----------



## ExxonValdez

nelliot53 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Is the phrase "having a chip on your shoulder" (about something)-
> in any way related to the one being discussed in this thread?
> 
> Or shall we start a new thread?
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


 
Creo que la traducción más aproximada sería "tener una espina clavada" o "querer quitarse un peso de encima".

A propósito, ¿no era 'chimp' en lugar de 'chip'?


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Nodens2k said:


> Dejando a un lado las interpretaciones personales, los refranes tienen significados muy concretos, recogidos todos en un libro llamado "refranero español". Desgraciadamente, no existe una versión online de este libro (hasta donde yo sé).
> 
> Citando
> www dot 1de3 dot com / refranes / 5084 / el-que-se-pica-ajos-come_El que se pica, ajos come_, es un refrán que nos advierte que el que, por susceptible, se ofende o resiente por lo que oye, es porque tiene motivos para darse por aludido.
> Así, se dice cuando alguien se muestra en exceso susceptible o se siente directamente aludido por nuestras palabras. Si se molesta por algo será.​Por lo tanto, se utiliza para dar una respuesta mordaz cuando alguien muestra una reacción exagerada a un comentario tuyo, ya sea de rabia u ofensa. El detalle principal es que el que dice esta frase no tiene que saber necesariamente si la otra persona tiene motivos para enfadarse o no. Habitualmente hay una pregunta implícita "¿porqué te molesta tanto?"
> 
> De todas las respuestas que he visto hasta ahora, creo que la que más se acerca es "I think I hit a raw nerve", pero no sé si tendría el status de refrán.
> 
> En el caso de "If the shoe fits, wear it", se asume que todo el mundo está enterado de la situación y de cómo se ha llegado a ella. En el caso de "quién se pica ajos come" podríamos estar hablando de un secreto a voces, pero casi nunca de algo reconocido abiertamente.
> 
> ----
> 
> Leaving personal interpretations apart, all spanish proverbs have a very specific meaning, collected in an ancient book "refranero español". Unfortunately, AFAIK there is no online version of this book.
> 
> Citing
> www dot 1de3 dot com / refranes / 5084 / el-que-se-pica-ajos-come_Quien se pica ajos come_ is a proverb that warns us that anybody who feels offended or resented because of what they hear, usually has a reason for it.
> So, it is used when somebody gets excesively upset by our words. If they gets upset, there must be a reason behind.​So, it is generally used for giving a biting answer to somebody showing an exaggerated reaction to some comment from you. The main detail is that you don't necessarily need to know whether the other person has a reason for its reaction or not. There's usually an implicit question: "why are you getting so upset?".
> 
> Of all the given answers, I think the most appropriate would be "I think I hit a raw nerve", but I don't know if it has the status of proverb.
> 
> When you say "if the shoe fits, wear it", it is assumed that everybody is aware of the situation and how things got to that point. This is not always the case with "quien se pica ajos come", where we could be referring to something that has never been admitted.
> 
> Hope it helps


En este largo hilo, esta interpretación es la más acertada.


----------



## alfajor

mariposita said:


> En este caso, lo más literario sería decir:
> 
> *Methinks thou doth protest too much. Methinks thou dost protest too much.*
> 
> Ya es una frase hecha en inglés aunque el original de Shakespeare fue así:
> 
> The lady doth protest too much, methinks. (_Hamlet)_



En el inglés renacentista se dice: 

thou dost

he/she/it doth


----------



## splurge

It it annoys you, it’s up to you  

I think I hit a raw nerve yo lo traduciría como: "creo que he tocado tu fibra sensible" o "te he dado donde más te duele"


----------



## splurge

O quizá aún mejor: (it's) too bad if it annoys you


----------



## IMD90

natasha2000 said:


> La definición no es mía, puse el enlace de donde la he sacado. Y la definición no dice nada de que lo que se dice tiene que ser solo insulto, sino dice de enfadarse uno por el comentario de otro, sea cual sea el comentario (igual puede ser de color de mi pared, a ti no te gusta y dices que es hortero, y yo entiendo que la hortera soy yo, y no mi pared). Te lo repito:
> 
> 
> Y luego dice que este dicho es "puñetero" porque es de esa clase de dichos a los cuales simplemente no puedes contestar sin dar la razón al que lo dice. Mira el enlace entero ya que hay más de estos "puñeteros" y verás de que hablo. Según este dicho, dice la definición, entonces yopuedo decir al que le dice que su madre es una hija de p*** y el no tiene derecho de enfadarse, porque si se enfada, eso significa que su madre si que es una mujer algo "facilona", porque si no lo fuese, no habría razón alguna pa enfadarse.
> 
> Lo mismo dice el dicho where's smoke there's fire. donde hay humo, también hay fuego. Si te enfadas, es que lo que se te ha dicho es cierto.
> Lo que yo no estoy segura es que si el dicho en inglés es exactamente así o va de otra manera. O igual hay otro dicho que es más similar a eso de picarse y comer ajos.


In Colombia we say : 'El que sienta el guante que se lo chante', El que _se_ pica es por que ají come" ... "Cada _quien se_ arropa hasta donde le llega la cobija".* If the shoe fits, wear it.*


----------

